# Happy Birthday.... Rex It IS A Large Scale Event



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, this is a Large Scale Event 

A Very Happy Birthday *Day *with a special greeting...


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Happy Birthday.... Rex*

After you recover from the day, you can start on a new locomotive re-build...


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I think Rex is AWOL.







Hope ya had a great Birthday Rex Later RJD


----------

